# Two short variations.



## lookingforclassical (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been here before: http://www.talkclassical.com/25482-two-my-compositions.html?highlight=
I still compose from time to time and just turned 20, no real musical education though.

Basically this piece is two variations around a waltz-like theme; originally there is another one but I didn't like the third.

There are noises and glitches in the sound because I recorded it with my phone.


----------



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)

It's a fun theme, a little short. I think a faster tempo might help some of the slower parts.


----------

